# Milk Machine Reviews



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

Please tell me what machine you use and how much you love or hate it. Replies appreciated!


----------



## Fiberaddict (Jun 4, 2009)

Refurbished Surge, set up for 2 goats. LOVE it. One of the best things we ever bought!


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Surge milker that milks 2 goats at once. I hate it. I don't know what I'm doing wrong but it takes about the same amount of time to milk 2 at once with the milker as it does to hand milk one at a time.  Some of the goats milk out super slow with the thing, I just don't get it.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I have two old surges and love both of them especially after I changed the pulsators out to Interpuls. I have a new Capralite and love it too. I take the Capralite to shows and use the old surges at home. I can't believe I hand milked for 20 years.

Need to add that I also have two Delaval buckets that I use the surge lids on. Rarely use the actual Surge bucket anymore but use the lids daily.


----------



## FaithNJoyOberhasli (Apr 24, 2012)

We use a Hoegger and love it. It's super easy to clean--everything goes in the dishwasher except the inflations, which take about 1 minute to scrub out by hand.  Of course, it's only a 6 qt pail, so you're usually only going to get one doe's worth of milk in it at a time (and for those astonishingly-milky does, you might even have to empty part way through!), but we usually weigh each doe's milk separately anyway, so we don't mind emptying it after each one. We do finish everyone by hand after the machine gets done, but it gets most of it.

We milk year-round, but during the low part of the season, we can usually milk everyone by hand just as fast, so we give the machine some time off and skip cleaning it altogether, but when does start freshening again, we're so glad to have it! We have 2 milk stands, and I will also usually put a more difficult milker (FF with tiny teats, or a really high-producing doe) on one stand with the machine while I hand milk an easier doe. I'm usually finishing mine about the time the machine is finished, and then I strip that one out while both girls finish eating. Works for us!

Michelle


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

I use Hoeggers and it's worked great for years and never failed me, A great machine that does everything Michelle above stated and you don't have to have water in your barn and no milk line hoses to clean ... I love mine !


----------



## lorit (May 10, 2010)

Love my Caprilite - even with hoses it is easy to clean and maintain. Works great and even if I am down to one goat I use it.  And excellent customer service too.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

You can make a whole setup, and have another whole setup for a spare for the price of a prebuilt unit. Visit somebody with a milking machine during chores, you will quickly see there is nothing to them, certainly not $1500 worth of anything. A farm motor that runs a vacuum pump, should not cost $1100. Vicki


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

I bought mine from partsdeptonline and love it . Service is great from the company . 

Patty


----------



## Goat Town (Nov 20, 2010)

Here's a thread from last year where we reviewed milk machines:

http://www.dairygoatinfo.com/f19/milking-machine-review-thread-30667/


----------



## todog (Dec 10, 2011)

Jennifer, its too bad your in Texas, i would gladly let you come over and do my milking from start to finish so you could see what a thrown together unit looks like and even how to use it. I love to train people on how to milk, by hand or machine. Any of you buckeyes need training let me know.


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

I Love my Caprine System 1. I had it at the show this past weekend, sorry I didn't know you were looking for a machine or you could have checked it out. I'll have it with me in Weatherford if you want to stop by. One reason I love it is because it's air-cooled, not oil-cooled, so it doesn't produce the exhaust fumes that most, if not all, of the oil-cooled machines do. Caroline


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

Sorry, I meant Decatur, on May 18th!


----------

